# Cold.....



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Its fixin to get real cold so send the waterfowls *** down to texas. :beer:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

It's supposed to be "warm" up here for a while yet :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What waterfowl :huh:

We have been ice fishing up here for 3-4 weeks. :beer:


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

it actually is really warm from where I am at. the only way I can ice fish is from a boat dock.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

ND_duckman said:


> It's supposed to be "warm" up here for a while yet :beer:


 u obviously dont watch the weather.


----------



## cupped and committed 07 (Nov 8, 2006)

haha yea texas slayer is defiately the weather man....he checks the weather every freakin day hahahaha....but yes send us a new fresh load of ducks so we can unload some hot stell on'em hahahah....blake ur funny hahhaa


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Texas slayer what do you consider "real cold". Where I live in ND the 10 day forcast has our daily highs from 28-40 degrees...thats not very cold for us.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

28-40.....heat wave in December.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Just the right temp to keep the birds around.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

surely yall dont have any birds.


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

it was -20 to -30 celsius, not sure what that is in fahrenheit in sask for around a week, it has warmed up considerably lately though, big canadas still stuck around..if they have food an open water they will stay


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Probably 20+ thousand Mallards here in the Cities alone... Plenty of Honkers that won't be leaving soon. Decent temps, and no snow whatsoever. At least around here.

Here's a few.... 









You southerners should enjoy the Gaddys, Widgeon, Teal, Woodies, and Divers. :-?


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

we have a ton of birds around the big sioux yet... to bad duck season is closed! but hey good thing it opens in september :******:


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

surely the snow will push some ducks down. wont it? update me on how much snow yall get. thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've still got ducks, but 99.9% are gone.

Nice pic Bender!


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

I Just want Snow and we have Geese and ducks that stay year around In Hutch Minnesota But then again its the sanctuary ^_^ God i want snow >_<


----------

